# 2022 Craft Fairs



## rcleary171 (Apr 3, 2022)

Painting and photography are two of my favorite hobbies. Last year I decided to take my art on the road and participated in two craft shows which went very well. I met many likeminded artists and actually sold enough art to make a profit for both events. Which brings me to the realization that "Craft Fairing" is a hobby onto itself. The planning, organizing, research, purchasing, registering, setting up and breaking down constituted a discipline that was new to me. Many hours were spent but the results were wonderful. Of course, that is no guarantee that this year will be as much fun. I may not meet as many nice people, or the weather may not cooperate but that is a risk I know exists. 

May 22 is my first of three events I plan on attending. I will use the time to rebuild my inventory and any fine adjustments to last year's setup.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Apr 3, 2022)

good luck...

here's hopin' the weather cooperates and that they're well-attended.

eta:  nice slide show on you website


----------

